# Jumeirah Village/Surrounding Areas



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Any peeps renting out one of these town houses on the new developments? Seem to be spacious and excellent value for money. One tends to wonder what the downfalls are - yes, doubting Thomas I know.

Due to the fact I'm moving out of my present accommodation in September I'm having a good look now to see what's about. If these properties are as good as they appear I suspect that rents will not reduce much more on them.

Any info to share would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am in one of the Mirabella properties.

3 bed townhouse, 3300 sq ft

Basement, ground, 1st & 2nd floor. Terrace on the 1st floor. All bedrooms en-suite with balconies

Rent AED 73k per year.

Downside - construction site, only limited access to pools, not too much in the way of shops (though Motor City is only 10 mins)

All in all, in terms of value for money, once I close the doors I don't really notice the outside, so great value as fair as I am concerned


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> I am in one of the Mirabella properties.
> 
> 3 bed townhouse, 3300 sq ft
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Ogri. I see the asking rental price for all advertised is 75k so perhaps there's some room for negotiation. Did you manage to grind them down to get an acceptable price? Just another couple of q's.....

Did you have a fully equipped kitchen?
How does the a/c compare?
What's your DEWA bills like?
As it's a new structure are you finding many teething problems?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry another q......

Are you aware of the current occupancy within the complex - am hoping fairly vacant for two reasons 1) there will be some left by the time I move and 2) some leverage for negotiation


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The kitchen is fitted, but no cooker or fridge provided.
Not sure what you mean by how does the A/C compare? If you mean is it effective, it is fine.
DEWA - Only been there 6 weeks so have only had the one DEWA bill so far, which wa pretty similiar to what I used to receive when I was in Arabian Ranches
Not had any real teething problems yet, but there's time
I would guess that the block I am in has arbout 50% occupancy.

The advertised rent for ours was 75k, but we did manage to get him to drop a couple. It is over 4 cheques as well.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks again Ogri, gives me something to work on


----------

